# Pinch Harmonics



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

Recently I have been finding it harder and harder to get pinch harmonics to really shine through my rig. They are just not showing up, but I know how to do them, and when I play acoustically they show up fine. I am currently using a Gibson Les Paul and a Gibson SG (both equipped with a 498r and a 
490t) and I run them through a Marshall JCM2000 DSL 50. I also run an overdrive pedal in between them (a Boss SD1) and they just won't come through!!!!! Any suggestions for settings, pickup height or anything for that matter??? Please help.

kqoct


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I meant a 498t and a 490r, sorry.hwopv


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Do your strings need changing?


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

No, I change them quite regularly, like once to twice a month


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Harmonics*

What kind of attack and picks are you using? Could have something to do with it. I've found nylon picks are more prone to dampening and require a harder attack and angle. Changing to a harder,plastic or thinner pick might be your solution.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

It sounds like an equipment problem if you were able to get them before. Where you able to hit them with this exact rig or has something changed? Maybe try going with a single cable straight into your amp, making sure all the tones and volumes are cranked on your guitar, and select the bridge pickup only.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Bruiser said:


> What kind of attack and picks are you using? Could have something to do with it. I've found nylon picks are more prone to dampening and require a harder attack and angle. Changing to a harder,plastic or thinner pick might be your solution.


What kind of pick would you reccomend? I am using dunlop .73mm nylon picks maybe a switch of picks would perform in a manner I am looking for.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> It sounds like an equipment problem if you were able to get them before. Where you able to hit them with this exact rig or has something changed? Maybe try going with a single cable straight into your amp, making sure all the tones and volumes are cranked on your guitar, and select the bridge pickup only.


Well, I changed my pickups to the exact same pickups just in a black open coil, so my pickup height probably changed. I am trying to get a general consensus on pickup height for a Gibson 498t and a Gibson 490r in a Gibson Les Paul Swamp Ash Studio so I can acheive maximum sustain and pinch harmonics. I also acquired a Gibson SG Special with the exact same pickups just with chrome covers. Any other ideas anyone?


----------

